# [SOLVED] help with sound driver



## CaptainRiz (Oct 22, 2010)

I was using GameBooster, and it recommended I update my audio driver, so I thought what the heck I'll do it. it then directed me to this site: http://www.realtek.com/downloads/do...=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false I selected the second one from the top and tried to install it. then windows came up with a warning saying that this program hasn't been proven to be compatible with windows xp so I clicked stop installation. but I guess it had already uninstalled my old audio driver so then I had no sound on my computer.

I then decided to try to install the driver again just for the heck of it and it won't work because of "code 10"

I then searched for the correct audio driver for my computer on the gateway website (the correct one is this one: http://support.gateway.com/support/...dio Driver version: 6.14.10.575&uid=253335202) but when I try to install that one it fails. 

I would really like some help finding an audio driver that will work for me

additional information: I've lurked about my problem a bit on here and have already downloaded the Everest program.


----------



## CaptainRiz (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

also, I can't seem to uninstall the bad driver. it keeps showing up even though I uninstall it.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

hi
have you tried rolling back the driver? or try doing a restore to a day before you did the driver install.


----------



## CaptainRiz (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

I did try rolling back the driver, and it said there was no back-up which is odd. I tried to do a system restore but it said that there was no change since the last restore and wouldn't go back. system restore has never worked for me because of that and I don't understand it.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

code 10 is for missing driver, have you tried manually instally the driver? uninstall the updated one then goto device manager and under your sound card right click and search for driver


----------



## CaptainRiz (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

already tried that, and it tries to install the bad one again.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

goto control panel and add and remave programs any thing listed under thier for sound if so delete it. try installing your chipset drivers and then the sound driver turn off you virus protection first.


----------



## CaptainRiz (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

kay I've deleted the offending driver. I don't know what chipset drivers are.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

goto gateway web site and download them from the driver downloads whats the model of your pc?


----------



## CaptainRiz (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

I have a Gateway MX6440. I still don't understand what what you mean by a chipset driver, and I don't see them on the gateway page.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

could you pm me your serial number


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

is this your driver for sound that you downloaded earlier?
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/getFile.asp?id=20489&uid=285168207
thy that driver and see
here is the chipset driver
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/getFile.asp?id=20491&uid=285168589


----------



## CaptainRiz (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

yes, as I linked in my op I already attempted to install that driver but it fails.


----------



## CaptainRiz (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

it tells me that there are files already existing and asks me to overwrite them, I click ok on all of them and attempt to run the .exe, when it tries to install it comes up with "FAILURE"

oh, I see you edited your post with the chipset driver. so I install that first then the audio driver?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

did you see the edit


----------



## CaptainRiz (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

just did now.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

yes try that


----------



## CaptainRiz (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

okay so I installed the chipset and restarted my computer. I tried to install the audio driver and it still said failure.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

ok goto device manager and under sounds right click and choose properties then details and copy the device instance id's here


----------



## CaptainRiz (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

okay, under "sound, video, and game controllers" I have

Audio Codecs
Legacy Audio Drivers
Legacy Video Capture Devices
Media Control Devices
USB Audio Device
Video Codecs. any of those what you're looking for me to give the details of?

all I want is the driver that used to be there, which had the name Conexant AMC Audio or something like that.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

did you try installing the driver with anti virus progran disabled?


----------



## CaptainRiz (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

I'll try it but my av didn't make a peep as I was installing.


----------



## CaptainRiz (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

it failed again.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

when it fails does it give any errors or what does it say when it fails


----------



## CaptainRiz (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

just says FAILURE.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

ok goto device manager and list what has yellow or red marks by them


----------



## CaptainRiz (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

that would be the multimedia audio controller, it has a yellow mark next to it. and if I try to install a driver it tries to install the one that caused this whole mess and has the code 10 error.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

ok on that one right click select properties, then details then copy the device instnce id here


----------



## CaptainRiz (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

Pci\ven_1002&dev_4370&subsys_0300107b&rev_02\3&13c0b0c5&0&a5


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

ok try this delete the driver you downloaded from gateway and redownload it could of been corruped see if that will work


----------



## CaptainRiz (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

already tried that.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

the download driver from gateway is it in a zip format? do you have to unzip it first?
goto multimedia audio controller right click select update driver try both options thier


----------



## CaptainRiz (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

the driver download is not in zip format.

I already said if I try to update that driver it tries to install the bad one that started this.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

goto windows update check for updates sometimes it will find the driver for ya


----------



## CaptainRiz (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

didn't find a thing.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

well i will be back tomarrow morning been a long day can't think right at the moment what to try maybe another team member can shed some light on this will check back in the morning


----------



## CaptainRiz (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

contacted gateway. if they can't help me I doubt anyone can.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: help with sound driver*

if it is a hd sound try installing the ms uaa driver first

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SO...AA-Bus-Driver-for-High-Definition-Audio.shtml


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

ok try this driver
http://www.bioticaindia.com/conexant-amc-audio.html


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: help with sound driver*

Hi,
I have checked the "code" you posted to the "code" Gateway has for their driver
Your Code:
*Pci\ven_1002&dev_4370&subsys_0300107b*&rev_02\3&13c0b0c5&0&a5 

Gateway's:
%*WDM_AMCAUD.DeviceDesc%=WDM_AMCAUD,PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4370&SUBSYS_2041161F
%*WDM_AMCAUD.DeviceDesc%=WDM_AMCAUD,*PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4370&SUBSYS_0301107B*

It appears Gatway has posted the incorrect driver

See if this driver will install, it contains the same "code" as you posted
(%*WDM_AMCAUD.DeviceDesc%=WDM_AMCAUD,PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4370&SUBSYS_0300107B)


http://support.gateway.com/support/...io Driver version: 6.14.10.0575&uid=285229054

Let us know how you make out


----------



## CaptainRiz (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*



BCCOMP said:


> http://support.gateway.com/support/...io Driver version: 6.14.10.0575&uid=285229054
> 
> Let us know how you make out


thank you so so much, that worked perfectly. thank you!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: help with sound driver*

glad you got it worked out could you mark thread solved please


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad to hear it:grin:!
This is not the first time I have seen Gateway post an incorrect driver:4-dontkno
Bill:grin:


----------

